# Trying to liquify my dish detergent



## maxzap (Mar 29, 2012)

I just milled and melted down 16 oz of CP soap.. followed directions to make it into dish detergent.. added 40 oz water, 4 oz glycerin, 2 oz EO. Last night it looked great.  This morning I see that it has separated.  bottom layer is kind of jell like (think that would be glycerin), top layer is soap (hard).  

I'm trying to decide whether to try adding more water or more glycerin.  Anybody have any thoughts or suggestions?  I would appreciate any help I can get with this.  Thanks.


----------



## SoapyStacy (Mar 30, 2012)

Why would you try to liquefy bar soap?  Just make your recipe with potassium hydroxide (run through a calculator for lye & water quantities)

Edit: or just add your dry soap flakes under the running tap water.


----------



## maxzap (Mar 30, 2012)

*why liquify?*

I'm trying to liquify the soap because I'm wanting to use it like regular dish washing soap.  -- and i remilled some soap that i had made that did not maintain the fragrance that i wanted.  So i found a recipe for liquid dish washing detergent in a soap making book i have and have ended up with jell on the bottom and soap on the top.  I guess i will put the whole thing back in the double boiler and add some glycerine and water to it.  

The soap flakes under running water does make sense but i am obsessed with making this recipe work so i guess i will keep trying it - AND then i will run the soap flakes under water.

maxine


----------

